# General grinder model H



## Brazilian (Jun 1, 2019)

Hello, I just got a meat grinder model H, I need few parts but I am have problems to identify them, it is 1hp, does anyone knows what size that will be( #12, #20, #22??)


----------



## kit s (Jun 1, 2019)

Try calling Ed at https://butchersupplycompany.com/. He knows grinders. Also you can measure opening and shaft which my help you figure out size.


----------



## Brazilian (Jun 1, 2019)

Thanks for the tip !!


----------



## crazzycajun (Jun 1, 2019)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/stuffer-horn-mount-size.273471/#post-1807148

See if this thread helps


----------

